# When are hedgehogs considered adults?



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

At what age will a hedgehog be full grown n considered an adult? I finally got a scale and my hedgie weighs 276g n he's supposedly around 4 months old, n I wanna keep track of his weight, but I'm not sure if he would still be growing at his age


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi 

As far as I know, they are considered babies until 1 year old - I got this from the information given on food. Apparently it's ok to feed the slightly higher fat 'baby' diet until they are one year.

But I think in the year they go through 2 growing periods - the first 3 months very quickly, and then the remainder of the first year they still grow but slowly.

He will probably get to 300g, but if he doesn't get bigger, and you're feeding him the correct diet, then he is probably just a small hog. Anywhere from 300g to a good 600g is perfectly normal depending on the hog.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs are considered adults at 6 months old but will continue to fill out for a while after that.


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

He gets a mix between blue buffalo (which I'm most likely gonna switch from when this bag is done, bc of all the hoopla going on with them) and innova, and of course he gets some live mealies and canned crickets, I can't do live ones, even the canned ones give me anxiety lol.. The innova is a little higher in fat and that's mainly why I got it cuz hes an active hedgie.. I do think he's jus generally a small guy, he's certainly not hourglass shaped but he's not a big round hedgie either(and I already posted his pic to get others opinions on if he looked skinny lol) but at least now I know to look for him to keep gaining, rather then staying the same.. Thank u guys!


----------

